

Syrian Electronic Army Hacks DNS Records Of Twitter, New York Times  - gz5
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/27/syrian-electronic-army-apparently-hacks-dns-records-of-twitter-new-york-times-through-registrar-melboune-it/

======
ballard
At present time: tw is back, nyt returns 500.

